# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Los embalses de España, en estado crítico

## sergi1907

Los embalses españoles se encuentran en estado crítico tras un mes de abril en el que no se han cumplido las aguas mil y un mayo que en ningún momento ha marzeado. 

La reserva hidráulica de España es de 32.000 hectómetros cúbicos (57,2% de su capacidad), lo que comparado con la media del agua embalsada durante los últimos 10 años (cerca de un 73%) supone un déficit de 8.700 Hm ³, según Eltiempo.es

Se trata de una cifra alarmante, teniendo en cuenta que la máxima ocupación de los embalses españoles tiene lugar en estas fechas, ya concluido el deshielo.

Comparativa de Eltiempo.es

Eltiempo.es ofrece un gráfico comparativo en el que se representa la media de los últimos 10 años (azul) y la evolución del 2015 (boyante hasta mediados de mayo, señalado con la línea verde).

El año 2016 (representado en negro)  y lo que llevamos de 2017 (en rojo) muestra el escaso aporte a los pantanos españoles hasta mediados de febrero, seguido de un repunte tras el que de nuevo se refleja una importante caída.



Lo más adecuado, sin embargo, es analizar las características concretas de cada cuenca.

Los embalses de la Cornisa Cantábrica

La cuenca más llena es la del Cantábrico Oriental, al 88% de su capacidad, unos 64 Hm³, presentando valores normales.

Por debajo de esa media se encuentran las Cuencas Internas del País Vasco (con 17 Hm ³ que llenan el 81%), la del Cantábrico Occidental (con un 87% y 463 Hm ³) y la de Galicia Costa (510 Hm ³ que suponen el 75%).

Entre estas tres cuencas acumulan un déficit de casi 60 Hm³, pero que en caso de lluvia cantábrica podrían volver a sus niveles habituales.

Mucha más déficit se encuentra la Cuenca del Miño-Sil, donde faltan casi 400 Hm ³ para que los actuales 2.040Hm ³ (un 67%) ronden valores aceptables.



Los embalses de la Vertiente Atlántica

Para el resto las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica también está siendo un mal año. De esos 8.700Hm ³ que faltan en todo el país más de 7.600 Hm ³ corresponden a esta zona.

La cuenca del Duero presenta 3.958 Hm ³ (un 53%) o, (un desfavorable saldo de casi -2.400 Hm³), situación que está afectando notoriamente a los viñedos.

También se encuentra al 52% de su capacidad la cuenca del Tajo, con 5.747 Hm ³. Se trata de la mayor en cuanto a capacidad total y cuenta con un déficit de unos 1.700 Hm ³.

En el Guadiana faltan cerca de 1.200 Hm³, aunque se acumulan 5.471 Hm³ (un 59% de su capacidad).

También falta agua en Andalucía: más de 1.600 Hm ³ en el Guadalquivir (al 52% con 4.215 Hm ³) y unos 275 Hm ³ en la del Guadalete-Barbate (con 909 Hm³ y un 55%), mientras que las cuenca de Huelva (ríos Tinto, Odiel y Piedras)  presentan un ligerísimo superávit de 8 Hm³ (208 Hm³ de agua que suponen el 61% de su capacidad).

Los embalses del Mediterráneo

Las cuencas que vierten sus aguas al Mediterráneo presentan una situación un poco más favorable, aunque para alcanzar la media de los últimos 10 años se necesitarían más de 1000 Hm ³.

Las Cuencas Internas de Cataluña presentan a día de hoy la situación más favorable de toda la península: están al 88% con 593 Hm³ o, lo que es lo mismo, un saldo positivo de 44 Hm ³.

La cuenca del Ebro ha ido descendiendo desde hace un mes, cuando se encontraba en valores normales, y en la actualidad presenta un déficit de 500 Hm³, aunque están al 75% de su capacidad. Afortunadamente aún hay algo nieve en el Pirineo y todavía se puede esperar un ligero repunte en esta cuenca.

Los embalses necesitan agua

Matizando la información, es necesario señalar que las cuencas del sureste siguen en estado de sequía pseudoeterna. Los mecanismos de lluvia en esta zona están normalmente asociados a temporales de levante, lluvias en muchos casos torrenciales, que descargan con frecuencia en el litoral o prelitoral y que no siempre aportan agua a los embalses de las cabeceras.

Así la Cuenca del Júcar presenta  1.271 Hm ³ (un 38%, casi 250 Hm³ de menos para acercarse a una media que siempre resulta escasa).

Más preocupante aún son los apenas 361 Hm ³ de la cuenca del Segura, tan solo un 32% de su capacidad, 230 Hm³ menos que la media de los últimos 10 años. Para que está cuenca estuviese en los niveles razonables tendría que doblarse la cantidad de agua que actualmente almacena.

Por último, cabe destacar la situación de la cuenca Mediterránea de Andalucía, donde se necesitan 135 Hm ³ para alcanzar esa media de referencia y que está al 48% de su capacidad con 566 Hm ³.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...estado-critico

----------

JMTrigos (15-jun-2017),Jonasino (15-jun-2017),perdiguera (16-jun-2017),titobcn (18-jun-2017)

----------


## Felipe Borrell

Hola:

Soy nuevo en el foro de embalses.net. Al hilo de este tema, quería preguntar si alguien conoce el nivel del embalse de Alarcón que hace posible que el puente de la antigua N-III (entre Olivares de Júcar y Valverde de Júcar) sea visible, o de otra forma, cuál debe ser el % de agua embalsada en Alarcón que hace visible el puente.En estos momentos veo que está a un nivel bajo, pero no sé si lo suficiente como para que se vea el puentecito.

Muchas gracias, un saludo.

----------

